# Mosquito Spillway



## walipro (Feb 23, 2010)

What's the Fishin like below mosquito dam?


----------



## Crappiekiller17 (Jun 18, 2007)

i was hoping to find out the same information.....im DYING to get on the lake.....


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Might be driving by this afternoon. Will give report if I do. But I wouldn't be surprised if it's flooded really bad right now.


----------



## walipro (Feb 23, 2010)

I drive by almost every day I have jus never fished it. Always stuck to the lake.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I fished it for a few minutes yesterday afternoon. No fish. Don't really have luck there in the winter but in the warmer months there are plenty of crappie, perch, bluegill, and even walleye and catfish. Just use a minnow under a bobber and put your bait right next to the rocks and you wil catch a bunch of crappie.


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

Stoped there after i got off the ice yesterday 1 guy in waders in the river and a few guys on shore Picking up SMALL PERCH So Small wondered why would you even Keep them that Small COME ON GUYS LET THEM FISH GET BIGGER


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

It is sad that people keep fish that small.

One time I was fishing there in the summer and I was catching tiny perch, gills, and crappie every other cast and people were asking me to give them all(even the 3in. fish) the fish I caught. I went to the other side of the stream.


----------



## walipro (Feb 23, 2010)

Yea the causeway is the same way. I see lots of people carrying crappie under 9 inches in Panfish baskets...... The basically keep baitfish


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Drove by the spillway about an hour ago.....really flooded bad.....up over the bank 20, 30, 40???? yds on east side.....maybe 10-15 yds on west side. You'd have a hard time just casting out to the benches that were mostly under water.


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

do the walleye run mad there in the spring like at milton? If so are there as many punk @#@ snaggers? Last year at milton some guys were casting just sinkers with hooks tied to the lines.. I said "well that's the funniest looking bait i ever saw!" Not long after that they left, guess they didn't like the attention......


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

The Roofing Guy said:


> do the walleye run mad there in the spring like at milton? If so are there as many punk @#@ snaggers? Last year at milton some guys were casting just sinkers with hooks tied to the lines.. I said "well that's the funniest looking bait i ever saw!" Not long after that they left, guess they didn't like the attention......


Your lucky to catch 1 walleye over 14 inches in their all year


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

MuskieManOhio said:


> Your lucky to catch 1 walleye over 14 inches in their all year


I heard the lake fishes well in spring for walleye, u ever have any luck?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Biggest walleye I caught in the creek was 14in. Usually I'll get a few each year and the most Ive caught in one day was 3, but usually you'll only get one if your lucky. All the walleye I caught there was in the middle of the summer.


----------



## Beast (Jan 22, 2011)

Went out yesterday for a bit. That dude in the waders was catching a ton, but a lot of dinks. A few guys on shore were catching and keeping everything! Sad. I caught a few crappie under the causeway, and 12 crappie, 4 perch, and hooked up on something that stripped me of all my line down in the spillway. Had a great time, looking forward to the warmer weather for sure!!!


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

fishinnick said:


> It is sad that people keep fish that small.
> 
> One time I was fishing there in the summer and I was catching tiny perch, gills, and crappie every other cast and people were asking me to give them all(even the 3in. fish) the fish I caught. I went to the other side of the stream.


This has happened to me so many times down there. I remember once I was catching small crappie about 5-6 and they asked me with each one if they could have it. I of course said no and they walked away. I caught a small bass (way under 12") and they came running over yelling don't throw that back. as soon as they got close I put the fish back in. They were pretty pissed. I'll never understand why people do this. I am strictly catch and release with all species and do it for nothing but the sport. I understand people fish for food or for a nice cookout. I am perfectly fine with that also. Take your limit and keep the right fish. Plain and simple, you don't keep undersized fish who are still babies. I don't hunt either but I don't think people shoot and eat small baby deer and other animals.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

qpan13 said:


> I don't hunt either but I don't think people shoot and eat small baby deer and other animals.


I'm not trying to stir the pot, but I have taken yearlings in the past and boy are they tender and delicious!!!


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I_Shock_Em said:


> I'm not trying to stir the pot, but I have taken yearlings in the past and boy are they tender and delicious!!!


 what all 10 lbs of meat you got from it.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

I have also taken small deer just for mangment at my own place people really need to think before they speek on this site. When you buy a deer tag or a fishing license you can keep your limit and kill what ever you want as long as you have the tag. Personally i would not eat a buck in the rut they stink and are very tuff i donate them when i get them along with most of the does i shoot.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

nick99 said:


> I have also taken small deer just for mangment at my own place people really need to think before they speek on this site. When you buy a deer tag or a fishing license you can keep your limit and kill what ever you want as long as you have the tag. Personally i would not eat a buck in the rut they stink and are very tuff i donate them when i get them along with most of the does i shoot.


"small" deer is one thing but shoot all the ones with milk still on their mouths and see how the management goes in the long run, theres better ways to manage the herd than take the yearlings, try taking 2 females for every 1 buck you take, you and I both know majority go for bucks only. Like you said, people really need to think before they speek on this site.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

c'mon guys, if its legal to harvest who are we to say whats right and whats wrong. everyones situation is different. some of these people might actually be fishing for dinner. 

as for mosquito, i live close by and its a keep and restock lake, period... the best walleye fishing IMO comes in the spring wading the flats and points along shore, evening until about and hour after dark has aways has been best to me. this year i might just take the boat and fish the shallows. my wades are shredded from frog gigging and im getting to old to stand in that cold ass water for more than 20 minutes.lol

the spillway used to be very good, but i havent really fished it in a few yeears. when i did, a yellow twister tail was a great jig for me to throw down there. cast across and down stream and jig it back. take lots of jigs, because you will lose some. there are alot of big pike it that small creek too. if you had something peel out your line, id bet it was one of those gators.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

ezbite, wow man I watch one of your videos on youtube about two months ago, you were frog gigging mosquito never knew it was a fellow ogf I was watching, looked pretty fun. small world.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

LOL, yea that was a fun one to make.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fishinnick said:


> Biggest walleye I caught in the creek was 14in. Usually I'll get a few each year and the most Ive caught in one day was 3, but usually you'll only get one if your lucky. All the walleye I caught there was in the middle of the summer.
> View attachment 41858
> 
> 
> View attachment 41859


hey Nick, you got a pretty cool website, keep fishing buddy.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

ezbite said:


> hey Nick, you got a pretty cool website, keep fishing buddy.


Thanks!

Nick


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm thinking the spillways Washed Out right about now! I have the Mosquito Creek in my back yard and it hasn't been this high in at least 2 years. It's about 5-6 foot higher than normal.

I take my son to the spillway all the time we love catching all the little gills and perch. We use wax worms and small pinman hooks and we kill-em. we've walked up with about 5-10 people fishing not catching anything throw our lines in and start pulling fish, I've even been known to set up some of the kids their with hooks and wax worms. I have just as much fun watching them catch fish as I do catching them.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

ezbite said:


> c'mon guys, if its legal to harvest who are we to say whats right and whats wrong. everyones situation is different. some of these people might actually be fishing for dinner.
> 
> as for mosquito, i live close by and its a keep and restock lake, period... the best walleye fishing IMO comes in the spring wading the flats and points along shore, evening until about and hour after dark has aways has been best to me. this year i might just take the boat and fish the shallows. my wades are shredded from frog gigging and im getting to old to stand in that cold ass water for more than 20 minutes.lol
> 
> the spillway used to be very good, but i havent really fished it in a few yeears. when i did, a yellow twister tail was a great jig for me to throw down there. cast across and down stream and jig it back. take lots of jigs, because you will lose some. there are alot of big pike it that small creek too. if you had something peel out your line, id bet it was one of those gators.



amen!!..well put..


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

ezbite said:


> everyones situation is different. some of these people might actually be fishing for dinner.



Never thought of it that way.

But some of these people keeping the small fish have nice gear and stuff so I don't know why their keepin everything.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

I ve hunted for many years and have never seen a deer with spots in deer season b4 the season yes but not out of my stand I make sure all my littler deer are does b4 I shoot. As to out of inland lakes I will not take walleye of 24 inches bc they are the better breeders just how I am.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

Like is said, I don't hunt or do I know much about it. I just assumed that people don't kill baby animals. I know people shoot and eat young animals, but there is a difference in young and baby. Same thing with fish in my opinion. I also said that I know that some people are fishing for dinner and I understand that. The $15 they spend on bait and gas to catch 10 4 inch perch and 3 5 inch crappie to keep could by them 15 double cheeses at McDonalds lol. I'm just saying in most places you are not allowed to do it and people still do. Of course it makes me mad when people decide to keep fish who are half of the size limit. In the places that there is no limit than that is there decision and right to do so. That still doesn't mean it's not going to bother others. 

As for the dam, it is pretty tore up right now.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

ezbite said:


> im getting to old to stand in that cold ass water for more than 20 minutes.lol


That's funny Mr. Night Bite! There's no way you're getting too old!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

qpan13 said:


> The $15 they spend on bait and gas to catch 10 4 inch perch and 3 5 inch crappie to keep could by them 15 double cheeses at McDonalds lol. .


HAHAHA!! id rather eat 10-4" perch and 3-5" crappie than that nasty crap from McDonalds.lol. IMO you just lost your arguement.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

nick99 said:


> I ve hunted for many years and have never seen a deer with spots in deer season b4 the season yes but not out of my stand I make sure all my littler deer are does b4 I shoot. As to out of inland lakes I will not take walleye of 24 inches bc they are the better breeders just how I am.


Any small Deer with Spots would be Deer that were conceived during the 2nd or 3rd Rut of the previos year. They would just be the younger (about a month or two younger) of the Fawns.... unless they were Adults with Spots (I saw a Harvested Buck like that once).


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

ezbite said:


> HAHAHA!! id rather eat 10-4" perch and 3-5" crappie than that nasty crap from McDonalds.lol. IMO you just lost your arguement.


I agree, I don't eat that fake meat either. Was just using that as an example lol..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

flylogicsteelhead said:


> That's funny Mr. Night Bite! There's no way you're getting too old!


Derik, its true, old and cold.lol.


----------

